

Bitcoin safer than the euro? - SlipperySlope
http://www.zdnet.com.au/bitcoin-safer-than-the-euro-339339644.htm

======
SlipperySlope
The takeaway ...

"New York-based company BitInstant, which specialises in transferring funds
into bitcoins, is seeing European trade into bitcoin "skyrocket".

<http://bitcoincharts.com/charts/mtgoxUSD>

